# Help w/ Denver Bike Trail and Riding Resources



## Bianchi Ti (Jun 11, 2002)

I just moved to Denver 2 days ago and live by Riverfront Park. I need a hand getting a place that has maps of the bike trails that originate from here. I'd also like to get an idea of when and which loops people ride. I used to live here 15 years ago and have ridden the Cherry Creek Path, but I remember it being hazardous to really do training on because of pedestrians. I think I can ride south on the Platte River Trail to the E470 trail. 

1. Any sites with riding information and or maps for the Denver area?
2. Any good group rides in the area?
3. Some suggestions for loops of 20, 25, 30, 40, 50, 60 mile rides in the area?

I was also thinking it would be nice if had threads stickied with information like this for diferent areas- like Denver Metro, Denver Southeast, Boulder, etc. That way as people discover various rides or routes they could add them and people who are new could just look at the thread for their area.

Any how thanks in advance for your help and maybe I'll see you out riding.


----------



## John Nelson (Mar 10, 2006)

Here's a site that provides links to a lot of good resources for you:

http://bcn.boulder.co.us/transportation/bike.page.html


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

Denver bike maps are available at almost every LBS... swing into Turin. It was updated in '05 I think. Also, the City has 'em online (but I think the online versions are of limited use) at http://admin.denvergov.org/admin/template3/forms/BikeMap_FrontMay2004.pdf and http://admin.denvergov.org/admin/template3/forms/BikeMap_BackMay2004.pdf

From where you are you have tons of access. North on the Platte, west on Clear Creek can take you to Golden, or you can head out SE towards the Cherry Creek Reservoir and around... go south past Chatfield dam and you can head into Deer Creek Canyon. Too many options to list.


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

www.bicyclecolorado.org

stop by their office upstairs at Union Station

These guys and gals do a great job representing cycling in the state. Please, join!


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

dfleck said:


> www.bicyclecolorado.org
> 
> stop by their office upstairs at Union Station
> 
> These guys and gals do a great job representing cycling in the state. Please, join!


--- Forehead slap -- that's the best pointer of all. Bicycle Colorado ROCKS.


----------



## JohnHemlock (Jul 15, 2006)

You live at Ground Zero for Denver biking. I lived across from Riverfront Park for 3 years and always managed to get pretty much anywhere in the city without having to encounter traffic. Use the city paths in off hours (ie not right after work or Saturdays) and the ped factor isn't too bad.


----------

